# Happy Easter all!



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi to all or any people still using this forum.
I just thought I would see if it still existed, and am happy to see that stuff in general is still here. I shall log in again soon and see if anyone still posts.

This forum used to be the love of my life...(am I allowed to say that dear?)

Cheers all Andybear, and be safe all...and also hope to kayak fish again someday


----------

